# Yellow River 4-28



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hit water at 630 to try and catch a mess of bream for lunch. First cast, bass. Third cast bass. Ended up catching 5 bass in first 15 min. Finally got into some bream. Caught about 40 total of all sizes. Back home at 1030 for a fish fry. All bass swam off to be caught another day, kept about 25 bream for lunch. All fish caught on wigglers. 

All bass were this size.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job!
I love yellow river...good fishing.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I gotta start fishing Yellow up there around Holt, down here on the south end has been better lately, but you guys are catchig quality up that way.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

auguy7777 said:


> I gotta start fishing Yellow up there around Holt, down here on the south end has been better lately, but you guys are catchig quality up that way.


Yeah I need try venture down your way one day. I normally put in at Guess Lake or Log Lake Campground. Fishing has been getting good lately.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Is that picture in the first slew up form guess lake?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No sir. This is down river a ways.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Gotcha. Looks like yall had a good trip! We went out there Friday night and got some frogs. Fried em up with the bluegills yesterday. Hard to beat.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Slittine
Hows the water level on ol yeller ?

Up, down or just right ?

I have been itching to get on the river.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just about perfect right now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern Chase, you need a shirt of mine!!!!


----------

